# EEE Ultra-Shine



## Allen_B (Apr 10, 2014)

I bought this stuff back about a month ago and have just started using it. I really like it and will buy more when I run out.

Anyway, have any of you just put the EEE on your blank and called it quits after that? No shellawax or CA or anything....just EEE. I know it's not a finish, but the wood looks good and I love the texture of the wood. It feels like wood should feel. I was also wondering how the blanks would hold up with just the EEE. I've just been sanding to 600 on the last two pens I've made, but the next one I will take to 12000.

Any and all feedback is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

I like it too.  although all it is is fine abrasive and wax.   So prob not ideal for a pen that's going to get handled unless the recipient wants / understands that's there is not really a protective finish on it.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 10, 2014)

Shellawax and EEE is the same thing from what I am told.  Just different suppliers.

I have some Shellawax, it doesnt hold up to use.  I started out with a really nice looking Jim Beam blank and not even a year later it is a nasty dirty brown.  I have used mine probably in situations most would not.  I still prefer CA over it.  I will be trying BLO/CA when I get home, to see if I prefer it over just CA.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Shellawax and EEE is the same thing from what I am told.  Just different suppliers.  I have some Shellawax, it doesnt hold up to use.  I started out with a really nice looking Jim Beam blank and not even a year later it is a nasty dirty brown.  I have used mine probably in situations most would not.  I still prefer CA over it.  I will be trying BLO/CA when I get home, to see if I prefer it over just CA.



No. They are the same company actually I believe.  

Eee is abrasive paste wax.  

Shellawax is similar to most friction polishes.  

They are recommended to use together by the manufacturer.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

I sometimes use eee as a polish on ca.  But not as much recently.  

I use eee on many non pen turnings.  

It's a good product to take 499 grit to a higher polish similar to somewhere on the Micromesh chart.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 10, 2014)

All I know is Woodcraft doesnt sale EEE/shellawax (one of the two) because it is a PSI product.  I think EEE is the PSI one.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> All I know is Woodcraft doesnt sale EEE/shellawax (one of the two) because it is a PSI product.  I think EEE is the PSI one.



Yes, eee-ultra shine and shellawax are sold by psi , although it's not theres.  It's an Australian company.  

Does woodcraft sell something similar to eee Mike?   I haven't noticed in the store.  

I think csusa sells a similar different brand product.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 10, 2014)

I get Shallawax from Woodcraft.  When I started turning pens, I got the PSI DVD that is free. He used EEE, and I asked for it at woodcraft. They told me they didnt carry it because it was "another suppliers polish".


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> I get Shallawax from Woodcraft.  When I started turning pens, I got the PSI DVD that is free. He used EEE, and I asked for it at woodcraft. They told me they didnt carry it because it was "another suppliers polish".



Ha. I remember watching that video too.  

Dude said that shellawax was the best finish.


----------



## Allen_B (Apr 11, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Mike Powell said:
> 
> 
> > I get Shallawax from Woodcraft.  When I started turning pens, I got the PSI DVD that is free. He used EEE, and I asked for it at woodcraft. They told me they didnt carry it because it was "another suppliers polish".
> ...



I have that DVD, but havent watched it yet. Will the pen change to a dark color without using the shellawax friction polish?


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, because of the oils in your fingers and hands.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 11, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Yes, because of the oils in your fingers and hands.



And dirt. :-/


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 11, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Ha. I remember watching that video too.
> 
> Dude said that shellawax was the best finish.


 
Yea, I watched the video so I would have a clue on the steps of how to turn a pen, made two or three with Shellawax.  Then the next time I went into Woodcraft the sales guy informed me that CA glue was the same thing as Superglue.  I have never looked back.  When I get home I try BLO/CA, I havent done that yet


----------



## monophoto (Apr 11, 2014)

Shellawax and EEE Ultrashine are both made by an Australian company, U-Beaut.  Shellawax is a friction polish containing shellac and wax - it comes in both paste and cream formulations.  EEE Ultrashine is a buffing compound containing wax and EEE (or rottenstone) abrasive.  The recommended application is to put the EEE Ultrashine on the turned and sanded blank, and then polish at high speed, followed by an application of Shellawax.  PSI (and other vendors) sell these products.

There is a competing product called Dr. Kirk's Scratch Freee (yup, three e's).  If the company that makes that product has also has a friction polish, I haven't seen it anywhere.  CSUSA sells Dr. Kirk's.

I've used Dr. Kirk's in combination with a shop-made shellac + wax friction polish.  The results can be pleasing.  However, shellac-based friction polishes are not especially wear-resistant, so this might not be the best combination for something that gets a lot of hand use.  You can apply other finishes over Dr. Kirk's, but the manufacturer recommends wiping the piece down with acetone first to remove the wax.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 26, 2014)

I was trained with EEE-Ultra-Shield as part of our finish and use it every time that I use wood; I used it twice yesterday.  And, it came from WC.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am going to order some Doctors Pens Plus now....and maybe Bowl Finish too!!!


Scott (stuff keeps happening) B


----------

